# Golden Flowerhorn



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Picked this guy up a short time ago at 3", now currently 4" in these pics.





































All comments welcome.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks very nice, i think he is a JK (Jin Kang). beautiful coloring on him, wish he had a kok though, everything is great except the kok, color is amazing, pearls are great, fins are great.

he could be a faded Zz (zhen zhu) as well, but chances are slim, more likely a JK.

if you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for this fish?


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Nice red on that guy. Should look really good when it gets mature.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

gage said:


> looks very nice, i think he is a JK (Jin Kang). beautiful coloring on him, wish he had a kok though, everything is great except the kok, color is amazing, pearls are great, fins are great.
> 
> he could be a faded Zz (zhen zhu) as well, but chances are slim, more likely a JK.
> 
> if you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for this fish?


Thanks for the comments guys.

I paid $19.00 for him. I dont know much about all these names for flowerhorns (as you can see in my sig, I'am a Malawi Hap guy) but I liked him and we will see how he looks in a couple months. I will update this thread with some new pics.

I had another flowewhorn last year but I traded him in at my LFS. Dont know what you would call him but here is a pic.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

you original guy is a Zz (Zhen Zhu). 19 is a good deal on your new one, if youve ever got questions about your flowerhorn feel free to pm me.


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

gage said:


> you original guy is a Zz (Zhen Zhu). 19 is a good deal on your new one, if youve ever got questions about your flowerhorn feel free to pm me.


Thanks again!


----------

